# Replacement screw-in pieces (Scott MTB comp shoes)



## yspelipe (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a pair of Scott MTB comp shoes. After a year of riding, all the screw-in pieces that go in towards the front of the shoe need replacing. I have no clue whath these are technically called, or where to find them. I have looked on the Scott website and found nothing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.









Where they were put in








Worn out piece








Scott MTB comp shoe.


----------

